# How much should a 9 month old pig weigh??



## rustic_dreamer (Jan 4, 2013)

I have 3 pigs, 2 are blue butts and 1 is a hampshire...they are 9 months...how much should they weigh?? I have not been feeding them out for market, so they have just been getting 'normal' feedings..I guess you would call it that?? Anyway, just curious on where they should be at right now as far as weight..

thanks!


----------



## Bossroo (Jan 4, 2013)

Lots of variables .......   Please define     " normal feed"     and the amounts being fed.  Since genetics play an important role in rate of gains...  Who did you purchase these pigs from , ie.  commercial breeder or back yard farmer ?   Also, what is your  location and specific environment as well as the  housing  for these pigies ?


----------



## rustic_dreamer (Jan 4, 2013)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> Lots of variables .......   Please define     " normal feed"     and the amounts being fed.  Since genetics play an important role in rate of gains...  Who did you purchase these pigs from , ie.  commercial breeder or back yard farmer ?   Also, what is your  location and specific environment as well as the  housing  for these pigies ?


We got them from a back yard farmer. We have been feeding them 2 lbs of pig finishing or show feed (each) per day along with cooked rice, garden & lots of kitchen scraps, hay and they do get some bread from the bread store that we buy in big bulk bags. 

Right now, they have a barn with stalls for each, although they all seem to like to sleep together in the same stall, but we are actually separating the male out this weekend as they are getting close to breeding age!   They also have a large run that is separated so we can rotate them. In the spring they will have full access to 3 acres of pasture that we will rotate them in. But for now, they don't get free range grasses. By normal feed, I meant, we don't push feed 24/7 like they do for market pigs. 

I'm just wondering if their weight is where it should be, they seem to look small to me, but that is comparing them to market pigs.


----------



## jhm47 (Jan 4, 2013)

If they're 9 months old, I'd be surprised if the gilts aren't already bred.  If not, you're probably not giving them enough feed.


----------



## rustic_dreamer (Jan 5, 2013)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> If they're 9 months old, I'd be surprised if the gilts aren't already bred.  If not, you're probably not giving them enough feed.


Should I increase the finisher? It says up to 6 lbs of feed per pig per day, but that is only if you are feeding just feed and we aren't doing that. Trying to keep them as organic as possible. But I can add some more of the store bought feed to their feeding program if that helps. What about worming them, how often should they get that??

thanks so much!


----------



## jhm47 (Jan 5, 2013)

It's impossible to know from what you've shared with us.  You say they get cooked rice.  How much?  And no matter what, rice is low in protein.  You also say they get kitchen and garden scraps.  What kind?  Lettuce?  Cabbage?  Carrots?  Potatoes?  And they get "some bread" from the day old store.  That doesn't tell us much.  

I used to raise hundreds of pigs.  Showed purebred Yorkshires nationally.  Of course, my task/goal was to get them as big and healthy as possible.  We fed only the best, well balanced commercial feeds possible.  One thing I quickly learned was that balancing protein is very important.  When I say balanced protein, I mean they need the proper balance of lysine, tryptophan, etc.  Without that, they won't grow to their potential.  Of course, you aren't as interested in fast growth, but feeding a well balanced commercial ration is far cheaper in the long run, even with the high price of feed.

We entered a litter of boars in college test stations each year, and we did quite well with them.  Of course, this was 35 years ago, and nobody does that any longer.  I remember one of our pens gained 2.3 lbs/day, and we topped the sale with them.

Our pigs routinely reached 240 - 250 lbs by 5 1/2 months.  At that point, we separated the gilts we planned to keep and put them on a more maintenance ration.  We always bred our replacement gilts at around 8 months of age, and they had usually been cycling for 6 - 8 weeks before breeding.  We raised ours on lots, not confinement, and that allowed them to have plenty of exercise.  We wormed them every 4 - 6 weeks, and rotated the wormers each time.  

It's really sad today with the huge confinement systems that have taken over the hog industry.  I now raise cattle exclusively, and while I enjoy them, I still miss pigs.  Maybe someday when I have more time, I'll get a few just for fun.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Jan 28, 2013)

> I'm just wondering if their weight is where it should be, they seem to look small to me, but that is comparing them to market pigs.


Raising them out on pasture like you are doing is WAY different from the regular commercial breeding. We have raised Large Blacks for years & they were never designed to be at market weight by 6mths! They grow slower but are great pigs. If you are concerned that your pigs are too small, then give the gilts a couple more months before breeding them. However like jhm said, they could already be bred. 

When raising on pasture there is a fine line between good weight & growth. Yes you want your pigs to be healthy but you do not want them to be fat and lazy. If you feel they are too thin then up their feed by a pound  day & see if that helps especially this time a year when it is colder. We were feeding our LB's around 4-5lbs a day but our pasture is not good. If you have really good pasture then that is going to make a big difference. We saw a difference in the condition of our pigs when we started feeding milk on a consistent basis. Pigs need lysine & most commercial feeds do not have enough. Meant to be 1 % or more.

Liz


----------



## Dino (Jan 30, 2013)

Our last group was 6 months old and were 290 to 300 pounds.   Nine months look to be about 325 to 350.  But thats our pigs fed our preferred mix and any roots or other greens available in the pasture.  Water - water - water... if you want to see good gains.  Jmo.


----------

